# Why mellinials rate lower



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Just gave a ride to 4 mellinials. One was on his phone doing Instagram or something.

Another asks "who are you talking to?"

Guy says "talking? Our generation doesn't talk, we just engage in surface level judgements."

Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Millenials have higher expectations, which is a result of the competiveness among peers. No one, in their mindset, is or should be worthy of their acceptance as an equal.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

They all have sh!t for brains


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Big Wig !!! said:


> They all have sh!t for brains


Right answer



DocT said:


> Millenials have higher expectations, which is a result of the competiveness among peers. No one, in their mindset, is or should be worthy of their acceptance as an equal.


Intellectual BS

Millennials are... well...

Let's say that a great deal of fares i have had in the hood have caused a very tiny amount of my problems,

Most of my problems career long have come from the millennials. Pukers, violent A-holes, ect... all of them are millennials.

I rarely ever deal with them, and chances are high if I have an issue it's going to be them.

last night I picked up some kids at bar closing time.. they were going to UCF, asked them to pay up front and they just bailed at a red light. "This isn't going to work" is the last thing i heard them say before leaving my car.

If i had taken them all the way there they were gonna bolt on me, it's not hard to guess. Not at all.
Thankfully i only took them about 1/10th a mile so it was like 45 seconds they were in the car. It was a flag down as well.

These are the same type that will do an uber support scam to get what they payed clawed back off you.

I don't know what's wrong with them... But there's something wrong with them.

I pray the next generation is a little better, hopefully those entitled little screwheads don't have any kids. Hopefully they they will care more about getting drunk and playing call of duty then they care about starting a family.

People in the hood are far easier to deal with.


----------



## Chris Verdi (Nov 7, 2017)

At least they can spell.


----------



## mindthelines (Jan 2, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Right answer
> 
> last night I picked up some kids at bar closing time.. they were going to UCF, asked them to pay up front and they just bailed at a red light. "This isn't going to work" is the last thing i heard them say before leaving my car.
> 
> People in the hood are far easier to deal with.


Just wondering, as a cabbie is there any recourse for ass-hats that pull those kinda stunts?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Just gave a ride to 4 mellinials. One was on his phone doing Instagram or something.
> 
> Another asks "who are you talking to?"
> 
> ...


Because they are " LOWER LIFE FORMS".



Big Wig !!! said:


> They all have sh!t for brains


You mean " Fertile" minds . . .


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

mindthelines said:


> Just wondering, as a cabbie is there any recourse for ass-hats that pull those kinda stunts?


I can make people pay up front, if i can identify their address i can call the cops on them.

I can throw a brick threw their window on my off day.
"Travis Kalanick is coming for you!"

I can scope out their house for security cameras and steal stuff from their lawn.

Honestly with the ability to make people pay upfront i rarely get taken for more than a $20 fare.

But at the end of the day, i've lost more fares to uber support being gullible than i have from runners with taxis. But $3.00 on the meter isn't even worth calling the cops on them.

Not getting paid on taxi no-shows is more of a problem/issue than people not paying is.


----------

